# USP Motorsports 582whp VR6



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*USP Motorsports 582whp VR6 - Dyno Sheet + Vid Inside*

Went back to the dyno with a new free turbo and a new short runner intake manifold made by Juan8595 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just wanted to test out the setup and how the motor was going to react. 
Setup consists of:
-SDS EFI installed & tuned by USP Motorsports (Chris Green)
-83mm JE's
-Stock Head
-Juan8595 Intake Manifold
-Free Garrett T70 .96 a/r on-center (can you say laggy)
-ATP Exhuast Manifold + Downpipe
-Tial 38mm
-MSD DIS 4
-Dual Intank Walbros
-ACT 6 puck unsprung
-Stock O2A w/ Peloquin LSD
-On 235/60/15 Mickey Thompson ET Street Radials

*Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTFjU1vdpnc*
*Dyno Conditions: 91ºF 50% Humidity*








Left the dyno really happy with these crappy conditions and what little time we had to really tune the car. The car still runs flawless and I'm going to upgrade some things in the near future to change the setup a bit. It's getting closer to where I want it to be








And a Big Thanks and Shout Out to USP Motorsports - Chris Green is the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 3:46 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports 582whp VR6 - Dyno Sheet + Vid Inside (MiamiVr6T)*

stock o2a?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and how much boost?


_Modified by Dr. Shakalu at 12:43 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports 582whp VR6 - Dyno Sheet + Vid Inside (Dr. Shakalu)*

Pics of my engine bay


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports 582whp VR6 - Dyno Sheet + Vid Inside (MiamiVr6T)*

Be sure to post up when you blow the tranny. I want to see how long it lasts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: USP Motorsports 582whp VR6 - Dyno Sheet + Vid Inside (MiamiVr6T)*

fun (but you're right, laggy)
what was the boost level?


----------



## psyc0ticcracker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports 582whp VR6 - Dyno Sheet + Vid Inside (TBT-Syncro)*

what other internals??arp main rod and head studs?? stock rods??


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports 582whp VR6 - Dyno Sheet + Vid Inside (psyc0ticcracker)*

I bet the trans will last for a while because of the lag


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

nice
curious as to boost levels and what fuel you ran


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

This is 26-28psi on a race gas mixture... (3 bar map sensor)
Stock rods... Just ARP studs/bolts everywhere


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

Nice #'s. I'm planning on running an ATP manifold, full T4 on center turbo, ATP 3" DP, and tial 38mm WG. Is all that a true bolt-on? I know WG recirc will need to be custom but does everything else just bolt up?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*

What size injectors?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_This is 26-28psi on a race gas mixture... (3 bar map sensor)
Stock rods... Just ARP studs/bolts everywhere

nice
i am running a 66mm turbo on mine at 25 psi with w/i
gotta hit the dyno
nice to see some 500+ numbers


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

nice numbers all you have to do is take sometime and clean that engine bay


_Modified by Hightboostvr6t at 10:51 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

nice #'s what do you think you were puttin down against the ZO6's? also how is traction (like in 3rd?)? Sorry if I missed it but are you running cams?










_Modified by bluegrape at 12:04 PM 6-12-2008_


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

sick #'s bro.........that car must be a hell on wheels


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Im on 750cc injectors. When I ran the C6 ZO6 I was at 440-450whp (turbo limiting)... I am still on a bone stock head. And I'm planning on upgrading some things hopefully real soon.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

Sick #s. That powerband is a bit short though. Some cams and headwork should put you over 600whp @ the same boost and make that powerband a bit longer.
How does it hook on those ET streets?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Sick #s. That powerband is a bit short though. 

he's making over 400whp for 2krpms. not a bad trade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
he's making over 400whp for 2krpms. not a bad trade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not bad at all, peak torque @ roughly 6300 rpms. If the turbo stays fully spooled between gears this should fly. Congrats on the numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

what a beast. I could not even imagine driving it on the street.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
he's making over 400whp for 2krpms. not a bad trade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, you're right, it's better for traction and the transmission that way, but some cams should hold that torque a bit longer


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Sick #s. That powerband is a bit short though. Some cams and headwork should put you over 600whp @ the same boost and make that powerband a bit longer.
How does it hook on those ET streets?

The ET Street Radials have changed my gearing now... I roll now in 2nd gear at 60mph and 3rd at 80mph... So far in 2nd the car does not hook (stays put spinning) but i haven't really dropped the pressure on them to really test it out (they were heated enough from the dyno). In 3rd they hook but thats rolling around 80mph. 
The car had made 522whp on the 225/50/15 BFG GForce DR's... When I went back to the dyno with only changing to the 235/60/15 MT's, the car dynoed in around 470-480whp (humidity was also up 5%). So I know if I dyno the car back on the BFG's it'll break 600whp.


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

You need to make some more video killing some fast cars. On a closed track of course.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1_slow_mk3* »_You need to make some more video killing some fast cars. On a closed track of course.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
Yeah, you're right, it's better for traction and the transmission that way, but some cams should hold that torque a bit longer









But it will also give it more lagg.
Something is way of with "2,9l" engine and this much lagg
Did a comparision of 27psi vs 26psi with my 2.3L VR with wild cams etc
100whp off in mid range is way to much for 700cc more.
Even before the either of our turbos spool the 2.3L got more or similar power









How short did you make those intakerunners








2,3L vs 2,9L









But ill guess its fun to drive when boost hits







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But it will also give it more lagg.


On a turbo that big, cams may actually help it spool better


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How short did you make those intakerunners








2,3L vs 2,9L


you should run an on-center turbo on your car to see how bad those are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
On a turbo that big, cams may actually help it spool better

yes , but from a certain rpm.
Less hp = less exhaust
So it might no be able to be better until 4500rpm when the cams produce more exhaust gas


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

.96 a/r T4 on-center is whats affecting the spool of the car. Slap one on and then do a comparison with my graph. If I get to do some headwork, cams, and a ball-bearing tangential housed turbo; you will be able to see the difference it makes
even just putting in an .81 a/r on-center (even more with a tangential) makes a huge difference


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_.96 a/r T4 on-center is whats affecting the spool of the car. Slap one on and then do a comparison with my graph. If I get to do some headwork, cams, and a ball-bearing tangential housed turbo; you will be able to see the difference it makes
even just putting in an .81 a/r on-center (even more with a tangential) makes a huge difference

It might be worth 200$
Would be really cool to see a comparision of same size but without that bend in the inlet


----------



## sp00l0nu (Feb 1, 2008)

Threads like this is why I am in love with the vr6 motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
My god the potential....


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (sp00l0nu)*

Thanks for all the comments guys... hopefully i'll get some footage soon and work on a couple little things in the setup that needs to be changed such as a bigger intercooler (current one is rated for 450hp), turbine/exhaust housing, and maybe some headwork


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

hey man I'm about to order one of those manifolds ... were you able to use the stock fuel rail because I was talking to another guy who has one and he said he wasn't able to


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

I use the stock fuel rail and you can see i do in the pictures above... I just have the stock fpr out and fittings on the feed & return


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

Seen your ride on need2speed.com. 
Nice work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

hey can you post up some info about your fan set up... i.e. which ones and where you got them


----------

